# Leather Country Boots - Reviews please!



## Fee Fo (29 November 2010)

Hello all.

Sorry; this is a rather tenuous equestrian thread, but anyway...

My darling husband  wants to buy me a new pair of leather country boots this year for Christmas.  He has about £180 to spend on them.  I have had a trawl over the internet and found lots around the £100 and then of course you get into the realms of your Dubarry/Musto at £300+.  But there doesn't seem to be much in between.

I have had a pair of Toggi Heritage http://www.farmersfriend.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=main.dspProductDetail&productId=43 , but they got very baggy around the ankles and then the foot lining came away.  Any comments on the new Canyon style? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Toggi-Canyon-Boots/dp/B0035X9ZG4   Do they wear well?

I thought about a pair of cabbotswood, they look nice.  http://cabotswood.com/#/waterproof-breathable/4545002171  Any wearers out there like to share their experiences?!

I won't use them on the yard, neither will they be ridden in.  I have other less expensive horse proof boots for that!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Toffee44 (29 November 2010)

My toggi heritage done me a proud 4 and half years  now on my second pair. The lining did come away but only at the last minute.


----------



## Amos (29 November 2010)

I have just brought some welligogs. They are 100% waterproof. They have a couple of styles to choose from. I got them for £150 at a show but I believe they are £169 online with £10 postage.


----------



## Fee Fo (29 November 2010)

Amos said:



			I have just brought some welligogs. They are 100% waterproof. They have a couple of styles to choose from. I got them for £150 at a show but I believe they are £169 online with £10 postage. 

Click to expand...

Yes, I think I came across these.  Are you pleased with them so far?
F


----------



## Amos (30 November 2010)

Yes very (but still very new). The only thing I would say is that I got them in my normal size and they are big. I have had to put a couple of insoles into them. I got the shorter ones with the straps at the back as I have large carves.


----------



## Azmar (30 November 2010)

I love all Ariat boots. I have Windermere for wellies and they are superb! About £130. True to size and no need for extra socks v snug and waterproof.


----------



## xxRachelxx (30 November 2010)

I've got the Tuffa Suffolk boots. Only had them a couple of months but so far I LOVE them! My feet are staying dry and warm - even in the snow! They come up big though. I normally take a 6, bought a 5 and too be honest could have even got in a 4!! I think they retail at £179.99


----------



## rowy (30 November 2010)

I have seen lots of good reviews for ariats and i have normal ariat boots but am going to invest in some ariat windmeres in the spring 
I was in same situ as you, was thinking of getting toggi canyon or dublin river boots but saw too many bad reviews for it whilst i didn't see any negative reviews for ariats and lots of good reviews about them, plus they look nice 
The ariat grasmeres look like popular too but are more like £190 rather than £120 of the windmeres.


----------



## KatB (30 November 2010)

I've got some Sherwood Furlong boots. They are closer to the £100 mark, but are much better quality than the likes of the dublin boots. They keep my feet warm and dry, and I am even wearing them at work today as I had to walk through snow!! They are generous in the foot size though  I love mine.


----------



## ThePony (30 November 2010)

I have these  http://www.cotswoldcountryboots.co.uk/catalogue_item.php?catID=1129&prodID=4607  and I love them!  Still look brand new, lovely supple leather, and are v comfy. They do other styles too so you can have something a little different to everyone else.


----------



## PerdixPerdix (30 November 2010)

i got my dubarrys cheaper than rrp, but i cant speak higher of them, they have survived 3 years of abuse and are still going strong. they look great, and are the only shoe i wear, literally, even when i go clubbing! they are comfy and so so warm. if he can save up a bit more then definitely go for the dubarrys they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## black_n_white (30 November 2010)

I have the Ariat Grassmeres which I love!!  I'm on my 1st winter with them and I've have had toasy warm toes even hacking out in walk during the recent freeze with just normal socks inside them.  They were confortable from day 1 and didn't need breaking in.  Can't recommend them highly enough!  

I bought the Dublin River boots last winter and they were comfy but not as warm as the Ariats - I had to wear welly socks in the to keep my toes warm.  I looked after them religiously and cleaned them every week but the stitching down the back of the boot went - they lasted 4 months tops.  Plus they bagged around the ankles.  Wouldn't have another pair and the Ariats are worth the extra IMO.


----------



## redcascade (30 November 2010)

Is there anyway you could make the rest up and get the Dubarrys? They really are worth the money, they are so comfy and my feet are always dry, they looks smart and you can wear them for anything! Although saying that I don't ride or muck out in mine- to expensive for that  But I really can't recommend them enough 
That failing Ariats are supposed to be really good- I love my Bromonts but don't know about the other boots personally


----------



## Wobblywibble (30 November 2010)

I bought some Cabotswood boots last winter and they are FAB! Tried and tested in our swamp - completely waterproof, comfy to walk and ride in and keep my feet toasy warm.


----------



## Perissa (30 November 2010)

Amos said:



			Yes very (but still very new). The only thing I would say is that I got them in my normal size and they are big. I have had to put a couple of insoles into them. I got the shorter ones with the straps at the back as I have large carves. 

Click to expand...

Are these the Ranger ones you have?  If so I have just ordered a pair!!!


----------



## Walrus (30 November 2010)

Another vote for ariats. I have some Grassmeres (lucky enough to win them in a prize draw!) and have now abandoned my hunter wellies with 3 pairs of socks in favour of my ariats with just 2 pairs of normal thin socks. They are toasty warm and have much better grip on icey / snowy ground. The only thing I would say about them is it is a bit of an effort to lace yourself in and out of them - but then again I'm just lazy. A friend has the pull on Ariats (Windermeres?) and they look good too.


----------



## dibbin (30 November 2010)

I recommend the Sherwood Dalton boots, I've had mine a couple of months and they've done great so far. Waterproof, warm and comfy  think they were about £80.


----------



## miller (30 November 2010)

Another vote for Sherwood - can't remember which model - excellent quality, v warm and comfy and plenty of foot room.

Personally hate Ariat - never found any model yet which aren't too narrow for me


----------



## PortwayPaddy (30 November 2010)

Ariat Conistans are stunning.  Mine are a year old now, and still clean up well. Treads have barely worn.

I ride in them, they get covered in mud, have been through water jumps to rescue horses and riders and I have stayed dry.

Would not swap them for anything else.

Paddy


----------



## Amos (30 November 2010)

Perissa said:



			Are these the Ranger ones you have?  If so I have just ordered a pair!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## Mildred (30 November 2010)

Sorry to jump in on someone else's thread, but which boot would people recommend for narrow calves? I ordered a pair of mark todds and they were like a wizards sleeve on my puny pins.

I like ariat windermeres and dubarry's  (and possibly grasmeres) but haven't tried either on so don't know about calf width. Which are the narrowest?


----------



## redcascade (30 November 2010)

Pigdog- When I got my Dubarrys the woman in the shop said if my legs were a bit slimmer they really wouldn't be suitable for me because if your legs are really slim they drop down loads like the Dublins do so you may be better off with the Ariats?


----------



## Mildred (30 November 2010)

Hmm, thank you. Perhaps won't bid on the ebay dubarry's just yet then!


----------



## horseywelsh (30 November 2010)

I have the Cabotswood Chepstow Boot - fab boot for money, realy good quality, smart, hard wearing.


----------



## Fee Fo (30 November 2010)

WOW!  Thanks everyone.  That is really helpful.  Much more reliable than the manufacturers blergh!  It looks like Ariats come out on top!  I have a couple of pairs (riding and yard) already and I _do_ love them.  Perhaps I should go down that route.

But I do love the Cabotswood, just a little different.  I'd not heard of the Tuffa Suffolks, so looked them up.  They look really strong!

Glad I got some feedback on the Dublins and the Toggis before I bought them.

Oh decisions, decisions......!!


----------



## PerdixPerdix (30 November 2010)

pigdog, i had narrow calves with my dubes and they do hold up on their own. i know much skinnier girls that me that wear them with no problems.


----------



## Fee Fo (30 November 2010)

Pigdog - Trouble is the Dubarry's on ebay may have already been stretched by first owner.  I think Ariats tend to come up with a narrower than standard fit.  I have quite slim calves and they are still nice and snug.  They do different widths too, in some models.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (1 December 2010)

I  would certainly not recomend welligog sloane boots if you have to walk through water 1St pair W/P 4 months then leaking on seams of alleged W/P membrane 2 replacement pairs leaked straight out of the box Little better than Dublin River Boots I recomend Dubbarries or Chameau Vatna Boots goretex lined about £200 but very agressive sole a really good shooting boot


----------



## asbo (1 December 2010)

i just ordered the tuffa suffolk boots, hope they hurry up


----------

